

Glitch crashes global US passport, visa operations - anigbrowl
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/glitch-crashes-global-us-passport-visa-operations

======
gcb0
i had the pleasure of applying for a visa on the month they installed that on
my native country one or two years ago.

you can see that it was implement by incompetent people because they do all
the mistakes on form validation. e.g. "last name invalid" errors. Not to
mention databases resets every couple days while the system was being
deployed, because my scheduling disappeared a couple times.

and apparently, it is all down hill from there.

------
contingencies
What's the bet Microsoft's involved?

